# تقاطع خط صرف صحي مع خط تغذة مياه صالحة للشرب



## esameraboud (28 ديسمبر 2014)

ما هو الحل الفني عند تقاطع ماسورة صرف صحي و ماسورة مياه مدفونتين علماً بأن مستوى ماسورة الصرف أعلى من ماسورة المياه بمسافة حوالي 30سم
مع ذكر الكود الخاص بذلك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 ديسمبر 2014)

في المرفقات .. نص من الكود العالمي 2012


----------



## toktok66 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

ريح نفسك موجوده في مواصفه مشروعك - المواصفه اهم. من الكود لانها جزء من العقد


----------



## esameraboud (29 ديسمبر 2014)

مرفق صورة


----------



## esameraboud (29 ديسمبر 2014)

مرفق صورة لتقاطع مواسير المياه و الصرف ,,,


----------

